
Xkcd: Time - ashleyblackmore
http://xkcd.com/
======
claudius
Changing every half-hour or so – anyone up to crack the (probably) SHA-256
checksum[0]? :-)

[0]
[http://forums.xkcd.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=101043&si...](http://forums.xkcd.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=101043&sid=a1c7bf145ef1f3be91cd56a27372048d&start=40#p3301961)

------
mansigandhi
its brilliant, i dont know how they do it!

~~~
sidcool
What is it about? I didn't get it.

~~~
dbh937
the picture changes every half-hour. Someone put together a gif of all the
frames here[1].

[1]: <http://primis.org/time/output.gif>

------
Indyan
I don't get it.

------
sidcool
Didn't get it.

